# Can I substitute wasabi paste for wasabi powder?



## greenleaf (Jan 30, 2014)

I want to make wasabi noodles, but I only have the wasabi paste.  Should I alter the quantity since the recipe calls for powder?  Which is stronger, the paste or the powder?

Thanks very much


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The powder becomes paste, and you're not using much anyway I presume.  It would help if you post the recipe though.


----------



## greenleaf (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, Kuan. The recipe is by Didi Emmons from Entertaining for a Veggie Planet.

Wasabi Soba Noodles: 8 oz dried soba noodles

2 cups bean sprouts

1 cup halved cherry tomatoes

6 scallions

1 small carrot

3 TBSP. toasted black sesame seeds

2 TBSP. peeled & minced fresh ginger

5 tsp. wasabi powder

1/4 cup rice vinegar

3 TBSP. soy sauce

3 TBSP. canola oil

2 tsp. sugar or honey

1. Add noodles to large pot of boiling water. Bring water back to boil, stirring to separate noodles. Boil for 5 minutes or til just barely tender. Drain, rinse under cold running water til they are cold, and drain well. Transfer to large bowl & add bean sprouts, tomatoes, scallions, carrot, & sesame seeds.

2. Meanwhile puree the ginger & wasabi in a food processor. With the machine running, add the vinegar, soy sauce, & the oil in a thin stream. Then add the sugar or honey.

3. Pour the dressing over the noodle mixture and toss til ingredients are incorporated & well-coated. Serve cold or at room temperature.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah, you are making the dressing for the noodle dish.  I would use about a half teaspoon of wasabi paste.


----------



## greenleaf (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

wow. FIVE teaspoons of wasabi powder?  thats a lot….

but its ok to use paste. I'd like to encourage you to experiment a bit.

after all recipes are just guidelines and personal tastebuds differ.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well five teaspoons of wasabi powder becomes very little paste.  It's like dry mustard powder.


----------



## greenleaf (Jan 30, 2014)

Soesje,

   I followed your suggestion and experimented a bit.  I found that 3 teaspoons of the wasabi paste were just about right.  (Perhaps I could have added a little more, but I was afraid my guests might not want it too hot.)  I didn't use the sugar or honey either, but the whole recipe came out very nicely and my guests did like it.

Thanks to you and Kuan!

Greenleaf


----------

